# Frustrated Parts Hoarding @##@$%#



## rlhender (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess this is the only down fall to bicycle collecting (Parts Hoarding) I finally found a nice Elgin twinn that I really want to restore but I have been looking for a Gothic style chain guard and no one seems to have one?? I am sure someone has one or two sitting on a shelf somewhere and they will not part with, How about letting go and let a bike be brought back to life.  I have to say I have many nice NOS and used parts that I am hanging on to but if someone posts in the want section I try and see if I have the part, I will sell what ever I have if someone needs it.....
                                     Whats your thoughts on this subject?

Rick


----------



## OldRider (Nov 14, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhh boy, I think I just heard a can of worms opening.......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2012)

Rick,

My thought on the subject is that you haven't been looking for it for very long and down the road, you may have to buy a complete bicycle to get it.

There are parts I keep for future bicycles and parts I purchase not yet having the bicycle it is needed for... not hoarding, just a vision and when rare stuff comes up, I have to engage.

I have no display case, just some plastic bins for safekeeping the hope.

This week, I finally obtained this hornlight and it took nearly 3 years to get after a couple of losses and frustration.

Chris


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 14, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Rick,
> 
> My thought on the subject is that you haven't been looking for it for very long and down the road, you may have to buy a complete bicycle to get it.
> 
> ...







Wow wanna sell it? Would look perfect on my display rack  lol ........


----------



## rlhender (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, I guess your right, but I like it NOW...lol  If I cant find the part I end up selling the bike. I guess I just need to be a little more patient

I will adapt


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2012)

I think you hit the nail on the head. I hate parts hoarders. I sold off all my parts except hubs and headlights. 99 % of those parts i will never use. The hubs i kept are crusty and just for the guts in case i need them for a bike i ride often where the brakes might go out and the lights are a collection of only 8 frontloaders and toploaders. All of which are going on bikes in the process of restoration as we speak that will be finished soon. 

It's funny how guys are quick to say it's fine to part out a bike to finish a few other bikes but when you put a want ad up for the part you need to finish YOUR bike the part that came from the bike being parted out never surfaces but sits on a shelf or in a display case for eons until it ends up at Copake.... Hmmm........... So the bike that got parted out was to finish your display rack of parts that are for conversation pieces only right? That will never be bolted on a bike again but "HEY PART OUT THAT BIKE!" Sweet.

And yes i'm still searching for an Elgin Skylark front fender for my girlfriends bike but i guess there are too many Skylarks getting scrapped to build Robins that need fenders huh?? I'm sure someone has one or three of them. It could be a rotted out turd with swiss cheese holes. I can fix it. I'm a metal man.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to collecting. unless you collect Schwinns, parts for the nicer bikes are pretty scarce. if you want one, the waiting comes with the territory. I've spent years gathering parts for some of my Huffman bikes without finding some of them. it has only been recently that some of them have become available as reproductions, originals are still impossible to find. if you don't like the hunt, you should probably not get into restoring, just find complete originals. my advice, sit back and learn to enjoy the "scavenger hunt" aspect of our hobby, all the waiting and searching and wheeling and dealing really pays off when you finally find that long sought piece.
...or learn to love the Schwinns, they can be expensive, but usually everything is available if you're willing to pay.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 14, 2012)

slick said:


> ...I'm sure someone has one or three of them. It could be a rotted out turd with swiss cheese holes. I can fix it. I'm a metal man.




I wanna get this put on a t-shirt. Pure poetry.


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2012)

tailhole said:


> I wanna get this put on a t-shirt. Pure poetry.





HAHA!! Thanks Tailhole. It's a pretty good idea huh? You should see some of the turds i polish at work. HAHA!! I already have a Shelby t-shirt in the works to snuff the Schwinners out there.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2012)

,,,,you guys crack me up......


----------



## fatbike (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep! Join the club of bicycle collecting. This is why it's a hobby and a game "like a puzzle" it takes patience. Or you can have a lot of doe to buy complete bicycles for some of the rare parts that you need, I know I have done that. Not an easy route to take. Or sometimes the parts land in your lap, I love it when that happens. Schwinns are definitely more readily available in the hobby and yet so expensive.

BTW, nice Hornlight... It took me three years to finally get ahold of a Delta Alum horn light similar but without the wing. Jeez! What a bare searching for such a light...


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess i don't get it. Guys want the hobby to thrive and live on but it can't thrive if the older guys hoarde parts or bikes? Us young guns will move on because the bikes or parts we need to finish our bikes will seem to be made of unobtanium so we will just move on giving up the hunt after awhile. If it's not available after years of searching but sitting somewhere else without being seen or known of then what is the use? Just my thoughts.


----------



## rlhender (Nov 14, 2012)

lets try this, I am looking to buy a complete Elgin twinn with a Gothic Guard, bike can be a turd just need the guard to be nice

Patience


----------



## partsguy (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been searchin for a rack for my Huffy Silver JEt for two years now, almost three. I know there has to be an original Silver Jet rack in a barn somewhere or in somebody's junk shed. Heck if the bike is crap and rack is good, I'll take it!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 14, 2012)

HA! im buying a silver jet that has the rack. 35 bucks for the whole bike.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2012)

I think this old proverb says it best. "Those who die with the most toys will have the best auctions."


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> I think this old proverb says it best. "Those who die with the most toys will have the best auctions."




Or as I say "He who dies with the most toys--still dies! V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, here's a guard. Genuine twin bar. Not perfect but fixable. $450 plus shipping.  SOLD


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

There ya go Rick--ask and ye shall receive! Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

Email has been sent, please call or email as I am on the road today
Rick.henderson@bluelinxco.com


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2012)

You young Whipper snappers don't know how easy you have it nowadays in the collecting world! On the Cabe, just ask and it magically appears! Pre Cabe/E-bay/Internet, the only way to acquire such obscure parts was to hunt, network and apply yourself. This is probably the reason old guys like to hoard. As far as the Schwinn-Hating, this is why I like the Cabe! I have come to appreciate many non-Schwinn bikes from coming here. Run what ya brung!


----------



## then8j (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow that actually worked to get a part! Ok let me try! 
'I wish for' 
Shelby airflow metal long nose tank............"
Elgin rear handle shifter.........with hub........

Anyone? Anyone? 

Lol hard to find parts don't come up very often........

Im glad you got your chain guard, I'm guilty of hoarding mine.......


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Vint...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item484b606d0b


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Another argument for not building from pieces. Again, within the last year or so a beautifully restored Arrow sold for $4k. V/r Shawn


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 15, 2012)

It's the opposite for me, not all but some of you guys have the money to buy parts and they don't show up yet I don't have the money and they show up many times.

Maybe that's because most of my bikes are 70's & 80's with a few from 1959 & 60's.


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2012)

See Rick! All ya had to do was cuss them out . Are you going to that show in FEB at Crown Point Fairgrounds?.Its put on by the bike shop in Cedar lake that you went to.Its all about old BMX bikes.He wants a few of us to set up there for free.I am not sure the bikes me and my friends have will really fit in .We'll see.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 15, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> I think this old proverb says it best. "Those who die with the most toys will have the best auctions."






Freqman1 said:


> Or as I say "He who dies with the most toys--still dies! V/r Shawn




I laughed at these much longer than I should have.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2012)

First, are ya happy now? you cried and snivelled so much you made Scott take the guard off of one of his fully restored show bikes!

and second, the real saying should be "He who dies with the most toys better make sure among them is an AK47, and a full set of body armour for his wife so that when his so called friends come to fight over... um... help her clean up and sell your toys, she can scare them off!":eek:


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2012)

my wife would hand them out like Halloween candy...........lol


----------



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> First, are ya happy now? you cried and snivelled so much you made Scott take the guard off of one of his fully restored show bikes!
> 
> and second, the real saying should be "He who dies with the most toys better make sure among them is an AK47, and a full set of body armour for his wife so that when his so called friends come to fight over... um... help her clean up and sell your toys, she can scare them off!":eek:





Yes, I am happy now....Thanks Scott

Rick


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2012)

bricycle said:


> my wife would hand them out like Halloween candy...........lol




Now that's funny! My dad says the same thing about my Mom, or that she'd just call the trash man to haul everything away...


----------



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

vincev said:


> See Rick! All ya had to do was cuss them out . Are you going to that show in FEB at Crown Point Fairgrounds?.Its put on by the bike shop in Cedar lake that you went to.Its all about old BMX bikes.He wants a few of us to set up there for free.I am not sure the bikes me and my friends have will really fit in .We'll see.





Not sure about the show yet, I went a couple years back when I had all of the NOS BMX parts, Nice show but seems to be all BMX


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2012)

rlhender said:


> Not sure about the show yet, I went a couple years back when I had all of the NOS BMX parts, Nice show but seems to be all BMX




"when I had all of the NOS BMX parts."
Sounds like you were hoarding BMX parts for awhile.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 15, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> "when I had all of the NOS BMX parts."
> Sounds like you were hoarding BMX parts for awhile.




Darn BMX hoarders!

you know the ones I can't stand? is the 1936 Indian hoarders! --Hint Hint--  (worth a try)


----------



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> "when I had all of the NOS BMX parts."
> Sounds like you were hoarding BMX parts for awhile.




Sounds Like?   Actually I bought left over inventory from a shop that had closed years ago, after I took delivery of the parts I started thinking who could use these parts??? So I decided to take them to a BMX swap meet because I was sure there were guy's there with bikes that were needing these parts....Also found a BMX forum on line and offered parts cheap until they were all gone.  
            So I guess you could say "Sounds like"   lol

Rick


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2012)

I had a mint condition one at Memory Lane last April. No one would step up for it at $300. Ended up trading it away. I don't hold on to parts I don't need. But I know plenty of people who have parts I do need for bikes I am tring to finish, but they won't sell them to me....



rlhender said:


> I guess this is the only down fall to bicycle collecting (Parts Hoarding) I finally found a nice Elgin twinn that I really want to restore but I have been looking for a Gothic style chain guard and no one seems to have one?? I am sure someone has one or two sitting on a shelf somewhere and they will not part with, How about letting go and let a bike be brought back to life.  I have to say I have many nice NOS and used parts that I am hanging on to but if someone posts in the want section I try and see if I have the part, I will sell what ever I have if someone needs it.....
> Whats your thoughts on this subject?
> 
> Rick


----------



## OldRider (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread reminds me of the beauty of my old CCMs............the part that fit in 1941 is just as likely to fit and be correct for that  1957 you're restoring! Sometimes "same old same old" is a good thing


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> HA! im buying a silver jet that has the rack. 35 bucks for the whole bike.




Pics or it didn't happen...lol. If its the same style as mine and the rack is in decent shape, I'll buy it. I've been after a nice original for a long time.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 16, 2012)

catfish said:


> I had a mint condition one at Memory Lane last April. No one would step up for it at $300. Ended up trading it away. I don't hold on to parts I don't need. But I know plenty of people who have parts I do need for bikes I am tring to finish, but they won't sell them to me....




It's a power thing. My dad's dad had a neighbor just like this. His yard was a dump, junk everywhere. But he had a tractor part my grandfather needed but he would not sell it, he got more pleasure looking at that mess and watching people beg him to sell something. He liked the power of denying people these things, it made him feel important. It's always like this. Weather people hoarde cars, antiques, tractors...or bike stuff. If they have something for 20 years and have not used it but believe they still need it, they are in denial.


----------



## drwood (Nov 23, 2012)

*Hoarding a Rear Rack?*

Im looking for a rear fender rack,and was wondering if anyone would have one they would part with. Condition is not a problem,nowdays anything can be fixed. Thank you


----------

